# هل نجاح التربية يكمن في استخدام الضرب



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

_*الدرس الرابع 
الجزء الثاني 

هل نجاح التربية يكمن في استخدام الضرب 
*_قد تكون متحيرا هل تلجأ الي الضرب ام لا ؟
اتضع توقيتا معينا لكل شئ  ام لا ؟
ان تكون حارس لابنك ام لا ؟
هذة قائمة ببعض المبادئ الككتابية الحقيقية وهذة ستساعدك  في الوصول الى قلب ابنك بدلا ان تتلمذ سلوكياتة فحسب 
*التأنيب البسيط
*هذة الطريقة هي الاكثر شيوعا في تصحيح سلوكيات الطفل فقد تقول لجوني الصغير ًلا تلعب الكرة داخل البيت وقد تشرح لة لماذا هذا الامر خطأ ان يلعب بالكرة داخل البيت وايضا قد تاتي لة ببعض الامثلة عما قد يحدث اذا لعب الكرة داخل البيت هذا يفتح مجالا للنقاش حيث يفهم جوني ما بداخل فكر ابواة اذا لعب داخل البيتويشاركهم هو ايضا بما في قلبة ومن المهم ان تفهم انة كثير من الاحيان يلقى الاباء اوامر على الابناء بلا من ان يفتحوا معهم حوارا قلب لقلب حيث يسمعوا الابناء فالطريقة السيئة التي ذكرتها لا تساعد الطفل ان يفهم القواعد التي يضعها الاباء لكن الطريقة الجيدة التي ذكرتها هي المثلى وهي ايضا طريقة كتابية  (امثال 13 :8 و5-20)ففيها تكون الفرصة متاحة للاباء   ان يساعدوا الابناء علي اكتشاف خيارات     اخرى وايضا التعاطف مع راي الابن .
_*احزر اهانة الطفل بالضرب فانت تخطئ :-
*_تكرار التانيب البسيط يعني التحذير فقد تقول ام جوني لة عندما يتجاهل التانيب (من فضلك توقف عن لعب الكرة الان واحزرك ان تنتهك الاتفاق) ف جوني لاحظ الان ان كثير من النتائج ستلحق بة ذ\ لم يستمع الي التحذير 
*تجاهل النصيحة 
*قرر جوني ان يتجاهل تانيب امة وتحزيرها لة  بعدم كسر القاعدة ( وقام بفعل شئ ما) والنتيجة ان الام تقع في فخ القول حسننا انتظر حتي يعو*د ابيك الى البيت هذا القول يمثل خطأ كبيرا في التلمذة *لان يخلق للطفل وقتا ليبرر فعلتة وايضا سيخلق جوا من الخوف في البيت لكن من الممكن ان تقوم الام بارسال جوني الي مكان ما مثل اي ركن في صالة البيت يخلو من وسائل الترفية مثل التليفزيون         او غرفة اللعب وتساءل جوني ان يبقى في هذا المكان المنعزل لمدة  خمسة عشر دقيقة حتي يقرر الاعتزار عن التصرف الغير لائق ويتنازل عن عناد اللعب 
_*الحرمان من اللعب\فقدان الامتيازات:-
*_نفترض ان جوني الصغير بعد ان قضي عقوبة الحبس الانفرادي بدأ يلعب بالكرة مرة اخرى داخل البيت في هذة المرحلة ينبغي ان تسألة امة ببساطة ان يسلمها الكرة التي يلعب بها وتاخذها وتحرمة من اللعب بها لمدة يومين وبهذا يتمكن جوني من رؤية النتائج بعينية 
_*الضرب 
*_هو امر كتابي لكن اذا استخدم بطريقة صحيحة (امثال 13: 24 -22 :15 -23:13-14)الضرب مثل اللكم والرفس او دفع الطفل هذة امور سيئة ونحن نحزر من الضرب في حالة الغضب او الغيظ او الهياج والضرب هو اخر كل الوسائل التصحيحية والضرب لابد وان يكون علي انفراد بالطفل وليس امام من الاخوة والاقارب او الاصدقاء احزر ان تجعل ابنك مثلا للامور السيئة فاذا بدأ جوني يلعب الكرة في البيت بعد فشل كل وسائل التلمذة التي ذكرناها لابد ان تضربة امة بصوت هادي وتشرح لماذا هي تضربة ؟ 
وقد تستخدم وسيلة ما مثل ملعقة خشب ولاحظ لابد استخدام وسيلة غير حادة حتى لا تضر الطفل فاستخدام    نفس الوسيلة كل مرة سيعطي وزنا للموقف وايضا سيمنع الاباء  من التوسع في سبل اهانة الطفل ولابد ان يتم الضرب على مؤخرة الطفل وذلك حتي لا يتضرر الطفل جسديا فاذا ضرب في اماكن اخري قد يتعرض الطفل لاصابة ما وبعد الضرب لابد ان يتخذ الطرفان قرارا فالطفل لدية وعد كامل لماذا هو يضرب ولذلك علية ان يقدم اعتذارا وعلى الوالدين ان يقبلا اعتزارة ولا يذكر الاهانة مرة اخرى 
اخيرا الضرب لابد ان يكون نادرا وان يكون علي الافعال       التي تنم عن التحدي والافعال الفاضحة ايضا.
لابد ان تعرف ان كل مبدأ لابد وان يستخدم في الوقت المناسب 
مثلا ان تضرب طفلا بسبب تعديا صغيرا ليس مبدأ كتابي فكن دائما منقادا لهذا السؤال  
كيف سيؤثر هذا الفعل الذي غرضة سلوكيات ابني على تشكيل قلبة 
_*فكر في هذة الامور 
1- هل تعتقد انك عاطفي جدا مع اطفالك - ام انك بعيدا عنهم ؟
2-كيف تسعى لان تخلق جوا من الترابط بين افراد اسرتك  ؟
3-ما الذي يعطل تحقيق هذة الوحدة ؟
4-هل تعتقد انك في بعض الاحيان تقع في فخاخ الشفقة علي النفس او السلبية او حتى الخجل؟
ان كان الامر كذلك فكيف تعمل علي ابطال هذة الامور ؟وهل تنجح؟
5- من الذي تستند علية ؟
*__*الي اللقاء في الدرس الخامس 

كيف تؤسس الام الارملة او الاب الارمل بيتا مسيحيا ؟
*_​_*
*_
*
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*رااااااااااااااائع يابيسو
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## bent el noor (20 ديسمبر 2013)

وقد تستخدم وسيلة ما مثل ملعقة خشب ولاحظ لابد استخدام وسيلة غير حادة حتى لا تضر الطفل فاستخدام نفس الوسيلة كل مرة سيعطي وزنا للموقف وايضا سيمنع الاباء من التوسع في سبل اهانة الطفل ولابد ان يتم الضرب على مؤخرة الطفل وذلك حتي لا يتضرر الطفل جسديا فاذا ضرب في اماكن اخري قد يتعرض الطفل لاصابة ما وبعد الضرب لابد ان يتخذ الطرفان قرارا فالطفل لدية وعد كامل لماذا هو يضرب ولذلك علية ان يقدم اعتذارا وعلى الوالدين ان يقبلا اعتزارة ولا يذكر الاهانة مرة اخرى 
اخيرا الضرب لابد ان يكون نادرا وان يكون علي الافعال التي تنم عن التحدي والافعال الفاضحة ايضا.
........................

سلام ونعمة للجميع

معلش انا ضد مبدا الضرب نهائيا مهما ان حصل ً
لازم يكون التعامل مع الطفل بنفس الطريقه اللى احنا نحب نتعامل بيها
يعنى لازم نتكلم معاهم كتير حتى لو تكررت نفس الاخطاء وممكن العقاب التانى باخد لعبة او الكورة او اى حاجة بيحبها  ويتكرر نفس العقاب .. لكن الضرب سيترك اثر سئ جداا فى نفسيه الاطفال

انا عارفه انه مكتوب انه يكون نادر بس لو مايكونش خالص يكون احسن 



موضوع قيم جدا استاذ رمسيس ومتابعه البقية 
ميرسي لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2013)

متابع دايما
الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع
موضوع قيم جدااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم ومفيد جداً 
جزيل الشكر ابن يسوعنا
الرب يبارك مجهودك القيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*مواضيعك حقيقى كلها مهمة يا رمسيس
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
موصوع رائع ومفيد جداااا 
*


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مهم جدااااااا والضرب عمره ما هيكون حل
ممكن الحزم والشدة فى بعض الاوقات .. لكن الضرب غلط
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع لكن العقاب مش بالضروره يكون ضرب حتى لو بسيط 
العقاب وسيله لتهذيب الطفل حرمانه من اى حاجه بيحبها
ممكن منعه يروح النادى او منعه مقابلة اصحابه 
او برنامجى تلفزيونى او كمبيوتر 
الوسائل كتير 
واسئل مجرب 
موضوعات قيمه جدا رمسيس ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزا فكري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومجهود اجمل يارمسيس
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2013)

حقيقى رااائع جدا
معلومات قيمه 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بيقولوا الضرب ممنوع​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد انت عاملنا سلسله من المواضيع كلها اهم من بعض
تسلم ايديك بجد وربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
واكيد في انتظار الجزء الجديد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 ديسمبر 2013)

سلسلة موضوعات فى كيفبة تربية الاطفال
ممتازة جدا وتربوية وعملية وعلمية
الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *رااااااااااااااائع يابيسو
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


الاروع هو مشاركتك 
في الموضوع 
الرب يباركك





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> وقد تستخدم وسيلة ما مثل ملعقة خشب ولاحظ لابد استخدام وسيلة غير حادة حتى لا تضر الطفل فاستخدام نفس الوسيلة كل مرة سيعطي وزنا للموقف وايضا سيمنع الاباء من التوسع في سبل اهانة الطفل ولابد ان يتم الضرب على مؤخرة الطفل وذلك حتي لا يتضرر الطفل جسديا فاذا ضرب في اماكن اخري قد يتعرض الطفل لاصابة ما وبعد الضرب لابد ان يتخذ الطرفان قرارا فالطفل لدية وعد كامل لماذا هو يضرب ولذلك علية ان يقدم اعتذارا وعلى الوالدين ان يقبلا اعتزارة ولا يذكر الاهانة مرة اخرى
> اخيرا الضرب لابد ان يكون نادرا وان يكون علي الافعال التي تنم عن التحدي والافعال الفاضحة ايضا.
> ........................
> 
> ...



الرب يباركك
اولا كلنا ضد مبدأ الضرب 

بس ينبغي تلمذة الطفل حسب معرفتنا باتخاذ قرارتة 
وكمان فية اطفال بتعاند جدا 
وتستفذ الوالدين 
لذلك صرح بالضرب بطريقة لا تؤذي الطفل   
وعدم تكرارها يعني 
يضرب الطفل
وتهديدة ان وقع في تلك الاخطاب سيعاقب اكثر 
هنا يكمن خوف الطفل والرضوخ لوالدية 
وهنا الكاتب يقصد عدم الضرب 
وقال تانيب الطفل في اول الدرس 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 




 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع دايما
> الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع
> موضوع قيم جدااااااااااااا


شكرا لمتابعتك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> موضوع مهم ومفيد جداً
> جزيل الشكر ابن يسوعنا
> الرب يبارك مجهودك القيم


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​*مواضيعك حقيقى كلها مهمة يا رمسيس
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> موصوع رائع ومفيد جداااا
> *


الاروع وجودك في الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدااااااا والضرب عمره ما هيكون حل
> ممكن الحزم والشدة فى بعض الاوقات .. لكن الضرب غلط
> ربنا يباركك​*


الرب يباركك
نعم في بعض الاحيان يذطر الوالدين 
علشان مصلحة الابن 
والضرب غير محبذ




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع رائع لكن العقاب مش بالضروره يكون ضرب حتى لو بسيط
> العقاب وسيله لتهذيب الطفل حرمانه من اى حاجه بيحبها
> ممكن منعه يروح النادى او منعه مقابلة اصحابه
> او برنامجى تلفزيونى او كمبيوتر
> ...


ذكرنا انة يجب حرمان الطفل عقاب لة
الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة





الرب يبا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع جميل ومجهود اجمل يارمسيس
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> حقيقى رااائع جدا
> معلومات قيمه
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع ​


ربنا يباركك

اسعدتيني بتواجدك بالوضوع وتثبيتة 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بيقولوا الضرب ممنوع​*


طبعا ممنوع وغير مستحب 
وذكرنا ذل بالموضوع 
الر ب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة الغالية 




​


----------



## sherihan81 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*درس جميل اخي العزيز ابن يسوعنا
الرب يستخدم هذه الدروس لتصحيح سلوكيات الاباء والامهات قبل الاولاد.
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميلة​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد انت عاملنا سلسله من المواضيع كلها اهم من بعض
> تسلم ايديك بجد وربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> واكيد في انتظار الجزء الجديد
> ربنا يباركك​


فعلا سلسلة من اروع الماضيع
التي تهم الاسرة المسيحية 
الرب يبارك
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة الجميلة 




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سلسلة موضوعات فى كيفبة تربية الاطفال
> ممتازة جدا وتربوية وعملية وعلمية
> الرب يباركك


فعلا يا استاذي كلامك مظبوط
سلسلة مفيدة للاسرة المسيحية 
الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
> ربنا يباركك


الرب يبارك
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة الغالية


----------

